# OSAKA | Umekita 2nd Stage Redevelopment | 185m | 182m | 175m | 128m | U/C



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 31

220131_x7_001 by GORIMON, sur Flickr

220131_x7_009 by GORIMON, sur Flickr

220131_x7_007 by GORIMON, sur Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost a 200-meter building


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

source









gorimon
















とあるエンジニアの心の声


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

tower


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

うめきた２期地区開発事業 建設工事の最新状況 22.11【2024年夏ごろ先行街開き】


うめきた2期は、大阪駅北側にあった貨物ヤード跡地の再開発で、大阪都心で最大の大規模開発事業です。先行開発地区として「グランフロント大阪」が開業しましたが、うめきた２期はそれに続く開発計画です。 ２０２０年冬の着工に向けて ...




saitoshika-west.com


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

@skysclinear758
















@h7piE56gk5ZoyVI


----------



## 8y8 (9 d ago)

Great progress. The huge empty site next is finally being developed. The view from the viewing deck of Umeda Sky Building will change dramatically.


----------

